# Asleep at the Wheel



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

From ESPN:

JUPITER, Fla. -- St. Louis Cardinals manager Tony La Russa was arrested early Thursday and charged with misdemeanor DUI after he was found asleep at the wheel in his running SUV at a green light.

AP photo
Tony La Russa was hit with a DUI charge 10 days before his Cardinals begin defense of their World Series title.
La Russa's SUV was stopped at a light that, according to police, went through two cycles of green. A driver behind La Russa had to go around his vehicle, police said.

Police found La Russa slumped over in the driver's seat of the running SUV. The manager of the world champion Cardinals had his foot on the brake and did not respond to knocks on the window, police said. He finally woke up and parked the car.

Police said they noticed the smell of alcohol on his breath, and a field sobriety test was conducted.

The 62-year-old La Russa was sent to the Palm Beach County Jail around 4 a.m., according to the jail's Web site. La Russa provided breath samples, which measured at a .093 blood alcohol level, police said. The legal limit for drivers in Florida is 0.08.

Police didn't immediately return a phone message from The Associated Press seeking comment.

The Cardinals play spring training games at Roger Dean Stadium in Jupiter.

Information from The Associated Press was used in this report.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Talk about "shocking" news! One of the best and most respected managers easily in baseball (ever!), and to go and do this right before the season begins. :eyeroll: The spotlight was already going to be on him being the manager of the defending WS champs and now its going to be a hell of a lot brighter.
I just can't see him screwing up and jeaporidizing himself like that. It would be different to get pulled over and have it happen, but to fall asleep (or passout) at a light???? Come on Tony!
Maybe the braves will be playing St. Louis when his suspension is being served. :lol:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------

